

Interactive programming riddles for bloggers - kuszi
http://blog.scarky.com/

======
kuszi
The blog/site readers will be able to submit the solution and see if their
program has been accepted or not. Exemplary usage"
<http://sprega.eu.org/index1.php?/scarky/3/1>

